# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  &#12384;&#12356;&#12376;&#12423;&#12406;

## Sean

みなさん今日は．日本語はとてむずかしだと思います。でも日本語は役に立つ言語だと思う。僕は日本語とラシ  ア語O 勉強します。でも、ラシア語のほうが好き。日本の文化はとても面白いだと思う。日本語O 話せてください。これはいい歴史だね。少しのマスタラシア語の人は日本語O話せてね。

----------

Why have the lounge if no-one speaks Japanese?

----------


## Aquila

”O”が何。

----------


## Sean

ごめんなさい。Ｏがを。僕はを知りない。

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

> みなさん今日は．日本語はとてむずかしだと思います。でも日本語は役に立つ言語だと思う。僕は日本語とラシ  ア語O 勉強します。でも、ラシア語のほうが好き。日本の文化はとても面白いだと思う。日本語O 話せてください。これはいい歴史だね。少しのマスタラシア語の人は日本語O話せてね。

 こんにちは！ 
here are a couple of corrections for you: 
みなさんへこんにち (no kanji when saying hello)は、日本語がとてもむずかしい(no だ is needed when using 思う with い-type adjectives)と思いますが、日本語が役に立つ言語と思う。僕は日本語とロシア語を勉強します。でも、ロシア語の方が好きです。日本の文化がとても面白いと思う。日本語を話してください。これはいい歴史だね。(this is good history?) (move 少し to just before the verb)("マスタラシア語の人" what are you trying to say here?)日本語を少し話してね。 
僕は(no を)知らない。- this implies a context of "I don't know and I don't want to know." better is 僕は分からない。 
日本語を上手話せるね。どのくらい日本語を勉強した？

----------


## CyrillicAngel

Well i guess apparently someone else does speak japanese...lol 
That is so hot!!!

----------

> Well i guess apparently someone else does speak japanese...lol 
> That is so hot!!!

 Are you blonde?

----------


## Eiskalteschatten

> Well i guess apparently someone else does speak japanese...lol 
> That is so hot!!!

  ::

----------


## Mina

> Originally Posted by Sean  みなさん今日は．日本語はとてむずかしだと思います。でも日本語は役に立つ言語だと思う。僕は日本語とラシ  ア語O 勉強します。でも、ラシア語のほうが好き。日本の文化はとても面白いだと思う。日本語O 話せてください。これはいい歴史だね。少しのマスタラシア語の人は日本語O話せてね。   こんにちは！ 
> here are a couple of corrections for you: 
> みなさんへこんにち (no kanji when saying hello)は、日本語がとてもむずかしい(no だ is needed when using 思う with い-type adjectives)と思いますが、日本語が役に立つ言語と思う。僕は日本語とロシア語を勉強します。でも、ロシア語の方が好きです。日本の文化がとても面白いと思う。日本語を話してください。これはいい歴史だね。(this is good history?) (move 少し to just before the verb)("マスタラシア語の人" what are you trying to say here?)日本語を少し話してね。 
> 僕は(no を)知らない。- this implies a context of "I don't know and I don't want to know." better is 僕は分からない。 
> 日本語を上手話せるね。どのくらい日本語を勉強した？

 
Hiya Alex 
あなたは、とても巧みにSeanの日本語の誤りを訂正していたし、相変わらずあなたの日本語は  お見事だね  ::   ::  だけど、ごめんなさい、私もほんの少しだけ訂正させてほしいのですが、、、 
あなたは、このように訂正しました、、、
日本語が　とても難しいと思います
日本語が役に立つ言語と思う
日本の文化がとても面白いと思う 
しかし、　が　ではなくて、Seanが書いたようにはの方を私は勧めるでしょう  ::    がは主語を特別に強調させたい時に使うといいでしょう  ::   
たとえば、私はこのように書きましたよね 
"Seanが書いたように" 
これは、他の誰でもなくSeanが書いた、だからこの場合、Seanは書いたではなく、Sea  nが書いたを使います

----------


## Mina

Well, if you write  
日本語  が　とても難しいと思います 
日本語　が　役に立つ言語と思う 
日本の文化　が　とても面白いと思う  
it will sound like  
日本語  が　とても難しいと思います = Japanese language is most difficult of all languages    ::   
日本語　が　役に立つ言語と思う = Japanese language is the most usuful language   ::   
日本の文化　が　とても面白いと思う = Japanese culture is most interesting of all   ::

----------


## Mina

::  For example  
: せんせい　このカビンをわったのは誰ですか？正直に、言いなさい 
: いちろう　ぼくは　わっていません 
: じろう　ぼくは　わっていません 
: さぶろう　ぼくが　わりました、ごめんなさい 
Understand ?   ::

----------


## ST

"wa" focusing sentence at subject, "ga"-at speaker?

----------


## Mina

Ichirou to jirou wa kabin o watte inai to itteiru
demo saburou ga watta to itta. 
saburou wa jibun ga kabin o watta to tsuyoku iiarawasu tame ni boku  ga to itta  
iiarawasu = express

----------


## Lynx

that is so weird, how do you make those symbols lol? this is like ancient egypt...how do people understand those scribbles? =/

----------


## ST

yeah, that is why i like it  ::

----------

